# forming the horseshoe triceps!



## Jones123 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi all,

No long stories just advice needed on form for tric's.

Im getting into year 3 of working out and all is great, loving it and couldnt be happier really I just would like some advice on tricep workouts.

The triceps form a 'horseshoe' shape classically and mine are no different. Im not up on the latin terms for muscles so bear with me!

My triceps 'at the back of my biceps' are hard as rock. great! the underside are still sloppy and despite great form and weights etc im struggling to harden up the underside (the longer and fatter part of the tricep) shape IS there but its just not growing like the 'side' part.

apologies for the poor references!

my usual routine would be something like this:

weighted dips: 4x 10-20kg

skulls: 4x 10-15kg

cable pulldowns 4x whole stack (27.5kg?)

single arm cable pullbacks (kneeling on the floor, one arm at a time) 4x 7 or 10kg

triceps extensions 4x 25-30kg

plus others on different days

am i missing some classic exercises? im happy with form its just not coming on like the rest of my body!

cheers, k


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

why you doing so much, thats bout 20 different reps, maybe yuor over training, less is more sometimes


----------



## Kilmarnocklad (Aug 22, 2012)

definately agree with barsnack on this one, the triceps can be overtrained very easily. i would cut this down a bit mate, maybe swap one of the exercises for close grip bench presses? try lowering the total reps for say 4 weeks, and see if you notice any difference?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Can one over train a muscle group? I don't think you need to do that many tricep movements, just two should be enough. One as a secondary muscle on the bench press and two as a lying tricep extension or similar. Maybe it's not as solid as you like due to your body fat levels? Or maybe you're not tensing it correctly as it's relaxed when the elbow is flexed. Also consider genetics.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Way too much going on there.

Choose 2 exercises, one compound and one isolation movement. Close grip bench/tricep dips and pushdowns/extensions will get you some nice triceps.


----------



## Jones123 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you guys for your replies.

Common theme is I'm doing too much?? Really?? Doing 2 or 3 different good heavy excercises with proper form etc just seems too little in my head? I understand the concept of overtraining and @ rectus, bodyfat will be an issue! Although I'm good, not that good!!

Can someone suggest a good routine or me to try?


----------



## Jones123 (Jan 21, 2011)

Just further to my last.....what damage am I doing by doing so many excercises? Why is less better??


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Read arnies encyclopedia and tell me he's doing too much. They used to train 4-5 hours at a time untill they couldn't train no more! They trained and had a break and came back and trained again! Its not so much the 'doing too much' its the not enough rest that's more than likely the case! I train chest-mon, bi/tri/fore-tues, back-weds. So triceps are near chest, and biceps are near the back, full days rest whilst I do legs, then shoulders, and 2 days rest. And I've always trained for a hour -2hours sometimes more. And I've been to 19st10lbs, so you can't tell me its too much training!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

RascaL18 said:


> Read arnies encyclopedia and tell me he's doing too much. They used to train 4-5 hours at a time untill they couldn't train no more! They trained and had a break and came back and trained again! Its not so much the 'doing too much' its the not enough rest that's more than likely the case! I train chest-mon, bi/tri/fore-tues, back-weds. So triceps are near chest, and biceps are near the back, full days rest whilst I do legs, then shoulders, and 2 days rest. And I've always trained for a hour -2hours sometimes more. And I've been to 19st10lbs, so you can't tell me its too much training!


You know what, you're right. Everyone would be better off modelling their routines on what the pros are doing. It makes perfect sense.

OP disregard my last post and add another 5 exercises to your tricep workout with 6 sets for each exercise...and train them every day because more=better! :death:


----------



## OGG (May 18, 2011)

Personally I find to reach the long triceps head I need to have my elbow above my head, either doing one arm extentions behind the head or two handed using a z bar but still with the elbows up. Seated in a steep incline or vertical bench does it. Same as a skull crusher, but take it down behind the head, it just puts a bigger stretch on the lond head of the muscle. You might need to lower your weights till you get used to it, also if you work to failiure take into account what you will be dropping the weight on you dont want to squash the cat :lol:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

anabolik said:


> You know what, you're right. Everyone would be better off modelling their routines on what the pros are doing. It makes perfect sense.
> 
> OP disregard my last post and add another 5 exercises to your tricep workout with 6 sets for each exercise...and train them every day because more=better! :death:


You stupid or can't you read? If you look at bicep boys in the gym why aren't they massive but doing sweet **** all at the gym if less is more? Smash the **** out of your muscles but give them time to rest and heal! Makes perfect sense to me....


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

arnie had god given gene's...by all means if this routine is working stick to it, i do a max of 12reps

4x weighted dips

4x close grip bench press

4x rope pull downs

my tri's are me best part


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

I get what the guys saying and to some degree I do agree with it, BUT the OP is not Arnie this is not the 80's and I doubt he's a god given genetic freak like Arny is, so I'd heed the advice given by the boys here IMO


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

RascaL18 said:


> You stupid or can't you read? If you look at bicep boys in the gym why aren't they massive but doing sweet **** all at the gym if less is more? Smash the **** out of your muscles but give them time to rest and heal! Makes perfect sense to me....


No mate I'm not stupid but I find it hard to read bullsh1t without calling people on it. Sorry if it hurts your ego.

To answer your question about bicep boys...they aren't big because all they train is biceps so they end up with half decent arms but sh1tty physiques. I'm not saying you should go into the gym and do 1 set for each muscle then go home and repeat the next week for optimal gains, that's just retarded.

If you've got a good routine sorted that includes the basic, heavy exercises then they'll get you big and strong. The isolations and extras are just the icing on the cake.

It's not about quantity of sets/exercises it's about quality.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Pain2Gain said:


> I get what the guys saying and to some degree I do agree with it, BUT the OP is not Arnie this is not the 80's and I doubt he's a god given genetic freak like Arny is, so I'd heed the advice given by the boys here IMO


But if your training less how do you expect more gains? I'm not understanding the science?

Jones- give me a weekly break down of your days, ie mon-back tues-legs etc...

Only thing that it old be if I is over doing it is not enough recovery time! I've always trained to a inch of my life, as I say I've been 19st10. I'm 22 and I've got a title of calderdales strongest man, so something is working for me some where!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

anabolik said:


> No mate I'm not stupid but I find it hard to read bullsh1t without calling people on it. Sorry if it hurts your ego.
> 
> To answer your question about bicep boys...they aren't big because all they train is biceps so they end up with half decent arms but sh1tty physiques. I'm not saying you should go into the gym and do 1 set for each muscle then go home and repeat the next week for optimal gains, that's just retarded.
> 
> ...


 don't worry, it's the Internet there is no ego to get hurt I'll still turn m iPad off and sleep a night. But of he is training with the isolations and things and I aren't seeing his routine as overly excessive to the extent to say he's over training! If he's training tris on a mon and chest on a Friday then yeah it's not getting time to heal bu if yo keep chest m tris clost together they are getting a decent rest to recover!

Keeping chest and tris apart is going down he bicep boys routine


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

dips, close grip bench press and an isolation exercise to really fill it with blood. high reps. keep it simple 

horse shoe = big triceps and low bodyfat


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Try doing a total of 9-10 sets over 3-4 different exercises with max intensity and negative reps at the end of each exercise , This will stimulate your muscles far more and be far more productive imo.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Tricep Kickbacks (dumbbell)



Jones123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> No long stories just advice needed on form for tric's.
> 
> ...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

OGG said:


> Personally I find to reach the long triceps head I need to have my elbow above my head.


Ok, back on topic, above is what you want to do.

20 sets for triceps when you do bench, inclines, dips, military press is way too much.

The tricep gets hit with all pressing movements.

So, why do so many sets for the smaller muscles than lets say chest?

Do your compounds bench, military, inclines, dips, then hit 1 or 2 isolation tricep exercises like standing french press, and some skull crushers.

You wont need to do more than that.

If your triceps are hard but inside is not, standing french presses all the way, it is pre-stretched already with hands overhead, making the movement long, with a stretch.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i find if you get a real fat kid, stick him / her in a pram and push them up hill in explosive moments, your tri's will get massive


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have had sex before where my triceps were trying to explode:lol:

They are called pussups.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I have had sex before where my triceps were trying to explode:lol:
> 
> They are called pussups.


ive had sex were my tri's were going to explode as well, but that was mostly from pushing my blow up into the wardrobe


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You Brits can make a funny out of anything.

Nice.

I love the comment no such thing as over-training:lol:

4 hours training is nice if you are sleeping twice a day 14 hours, and eating big with no job. :whistling:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

hackskii said:


> You Brits can make a funny out of anything.
> 
> Nice.
> 
> ...


Im fooking Irish :cursing:


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

barsnack said:


> Im fooking Irish :cursing:


Hackskii just opened a WHOLE world of issues :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

barsnack said:


> Im fooking Irish :cursing:


I will pray for you then:lol:

I love humor no matter where it makes me laugh, or cry with it.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Best tricep movement is having her lie flat on her face then perform close grip push ups on the back of her head, she'll think you're pushing her head into the pillow all sexy but you're really just getting some reps out.

About to meet a bird so I may do it now


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Best tricep movement is having her lie flat on her face then perform close grip push ups on the back of her head, she'll think you're pushing her head into the pillow all sexy but you're really just getting some reps out.
> 
> About to meet a bird so I may do it now


just remember chelesa, pics or nogirl


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

barsnack said:


> just remember chelesa, pics or nogirl


Here are the txts for some proof mate  I never lie:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

she sounds like vicky pollard...get some vids for me, im depraved and not seen a female in years


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I have had sex before where my triceps were trying to explode:lol:
> 
> They are called pussups.


Picsornotripump! :lol:

I get it...check out the last thread i posted in AL....bunch of folk talking bout my tri's:lol: I rarely train them at all....most they get is shoulder or chest day usually(unless i feel a bit fruity and stick a wee sess in cause am bored)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

barsnack said:


> she sounds like vicky pollard...get some vids for me, im depraved and not seen a female in years


This isn't a pic from tonight but this is one she sent. Just dropped her home..... Pure rough sexy times.... Happy days


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ser said:


> Picsornotripump! :lol:
> 
> I get it...check out the last thread i posted in AL....bunch of folk talking bout my tri's:lol: I rarely train them at all....most they get is shoulder or chest day usually(unless i feel a bit fruity and stick a wee sess in cause am bored)


I like all the threads you post in the AL this just gives me an excuse to look again


----------

